# Neuter incision problems



## hngu145 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello! My dog got neutered 8 days ago.It was fine until yesterday. His neuter incision looks like it is opening up. I can see the stitches. Is it okay or should I bring him to the vet? The clinic said that they used dissolvable stitches. There is also some dried blood around the incision part.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

When the swelling goes down, the stitches become more visible. 
He looks fine to me. Give it some time and watch that he isn't licking/chewing the area. Continue keeping his activity limited. 
If you notice any oozing of pus or any active bleeding, then I would call your vet, but otherwise.. looks like it's healing just fine.


----------



## hngu145 (Aug 7, 2013)

@BostonBullMama I called my vet to address the problem but she said to clean the open wound with warm water. That is what I did, but I didn't get anything off of the wound so I just left it like that. She say it was fine too but I'm just a little worried because the wound didn't look like that before.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

The look will change with time, there's a lot of swelling to begin with, then the swelling typically goes down, but then it might swell again later and then go down again. I probably drove my vet crazy with my concerns about my dogs incision, as long as he's not bleeding and there's no signs of infection, he's totally fine.


----------



## hngu145 (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay! Thank you very much!


----------



## hngu145 (Aug 7, 2013)

OH! I also was wondering what I can do to take some sand off his incision wound. he went outside today and kicked some sand on his Incision and it is stuck there. I try to use my finger to pull it out but it won't come out.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

hngu145 said:


> OH! I also was wondering what I can do to take some sand off his incision wound. he went outside today and kicked some sand on his Incision and it is stuck there. I try to use my finger to pull it out but it won't come out.


I would leave it alone. 



> The general instructions for incision care are the same for all surgical incisions.
> 
> Under no circumstances should a dog with a fresh surgical incision be allowed to run off leash. Restrict your dog's activity for a period of 7-14 days, to allow the incision to begin healing. When you do take your dog outdoors, keep him or her on a short leash, and avoid long walks. Do not allow your dog to jump, rough-house with other dogs, or engage in any strenuous activity that could cause excessive stretching of the surgical incision, especially in the first few days after the operation. Excessive activity may cause the stitches to break apart, or may cause the incision to start bleeding.
> 
> ...


----------



## hngu145 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here are clearer pictures of the incision site. Sorry I am just worry because he keep trying to lick at the incision site everytime I take off his e collar that's why I only take it off for him to eat now.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Keep the collar on him, don't let him lick. I know it looks ridiculous and that it makes them look really pathetic and sad, but it's only a short amount of time and it's better to keep it on and avoid another trip to the vet if he isn't leaving the incision site alone.


----------

